# CD Player Problems



## Inferno522 (May 5, 2004)

I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima.. Has anyone had any problems playing burnt cds? it seems that the player is really sensitive to slight scratches and stuff... Has anyone had problems with their cd player like this or in general?


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

only probs i have is when the CD is scratched thats all but never had probs with burned CD's... contact BOSE i guess..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i used to get a ticking noise, or the cd would skip on a few tracks but wouldnt do it on other players...


----------

